#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Vaga para Tecnico em Telecomunicações (Tecnologo)

## emilidani

- Experiência em implementação, suporte e manutenção de redes WAN E LAN

- Conhecimentos de Configuração e roteamentos , enfasis em Mikrotik
- Conhecimentos em 802.11n 
-Conhecimento de Radius (basico)
-Conhecimento em MK-Auth ou similar
-Dominio de todas as versoes Windows XP, 7 e 10.


Local de trabalho Londrina -PR e região.

mandara curriculo pelo menssagem privado.

----------


## wdnc5

> - Experiência em implementação, suporte e manutenção de redes WAN E LAN
> 
> - Conhecimentos de Configuração e roteamentos , enfasis em Mikrotik
> - Conhecimentos em 802.11n 
> -Conhecimento de Radius (basico)
> -Conhecimento em MK-Auth ou similar
> -Dominio de todas as versoes Windows XP, 7 e 10.
> 
> 
> ...



Já tomei conta de um provedor ai no PR atualmente moro no DF, Qual o salario ?

----------


## JulianoVB

Bom Dia! 

Lhe enviei varias mensagens particulares, não sei explicar o motivo de estar dando erro no envio, por isso peço que entre em contato comigo ou deixe um e-mail para envio do currículo.

meu e-mail: [email protected]
skype: [email protected]
whatsapp: 43 9836-0490

Caso tenha interesse posso ir a Londrina hoje ainda para fazermos uma entrevista / teste pratico!

Obrigado!

Atenciosamente
Juliano 43 9836-0490

----------


## bfwcache

amigo tenho interesse porem nao mora no parana conhecimento no que esta descrito como em outras ares como servidores de dns cache arquivo e etc SKYPE: aprendainformaticaskype

----------


## emilidani

Depende a qualificação.

----------

